# My gerbils



## groovy (Sep 25, 2008)

I have only had this account for two months and completely forgot that I was on it so I came back to show you all my gerbils and get to know everyone.

I am from the USA, by the way 

First up is Owsley. He is a 1.5 year old Nutmeg and is like a dog. He is very loyal and very sweet. Right now he is housed by himself since his potential friend went missing yesterday. If his friend is not found within a few days, he will be getting a new young male friend from a local rescue. He loves going outside.










Second is Otto and Dan. These are my two 4.5 year old male gerbils. They are both Argente Golden gerbils. They will be 5 years old in April. Otto has half of a tail and Dan is rather fat. That is how I can tell the two apart. They both aren't much for handling but love to come out and play.










Third is Rosa. She is about 5 months old and is a Spotted Black. She is very calm and shy and loves my attention. She will often cuddle up on my lap or in my hands and fall asleep. She will be introduced to Molly on Wednesday.










Fourth is Molly. She is a tiny 9 week old Spotted DEH (dark eyed honey). She was very sick when I got her and she was on Baytril for two weeks and is now as good as new. She loves to nibble and is VERY feisty. She is a cute thing. Her colors are very faint and in most photos she looks pure white.










Fifth up is Lucy and Lily. These are my two recent rescue gerbils who are about 4-5 months old. Lily is a Spotted Agouti and Lucy is a Spotted Nutmeg. They are both fairly friendly although Lucy is very shy. They love to explore and dig tunnels.










I have two other gerbils who are currently missing. Thomas, who is a 3+ month old Silver Nutmeg and Osiris who is an 8 month old Burmese. Thomas is very sweet and very adventurous and Osiris is a bit skittish and has a kink in his tail. Osiris has been missing for almost a week and Thomas escaped yesterday.

I have had other gerbils in the past. I had a Golden Agouti named Artie who died last week from a blot clot. I had Spaulding, a Lilac, who died from an unforseen incident about a month back. I had Stuffy, who was a Spotted Argente Golden and he went to a new home. I had Otis who was VERY aggressive and really hurt his potential cage mate and he went to a new home as well. Lastly, I had Jesus, Owsley's brother, who died back in August from a stroke. He was Black and had a really strange personality!

I hope everyone enjoys my gerbils as much as I do. I love them all dearly!

-Stacey


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi there 

So sorry about your gerbils going missing  I really do hope you can find them again.

Your gerbs are just lovely. It's great that you're rescuing them as well 

Looking forward to chatting in the future!


----------

